# DCC sound on DC



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fellers, when I wrote on the layout sound group about considering mylocosound, some commented that I should use Soundtraxx decoders even though i am using DC. They claimed that I would get basic sounds from the units but not all the extra "bells and whistles" that might be done by remote control through the DCC system. I looked at the Soundtraxx info and think i would be better off with the my locosound units (never get around to ordering) but there was one Soundtraxx unit that caught my eye. It was one for a car that did sounds like wheel squeal. I posted on the list about more detail on this sort of installation and operating and got no response. I have recently asked around to some model RR guys about that possibility and get no responses. Anybody on here that might enlighten me on this possibility?

Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe they used to make a sound unit to do this, did you go through their site?

By the way, there is a DCC unit that will work on DC and you can access the bell and whistle remotely ON DC, by quickly flipping the direction switch, in fact if you don't draw a lot of amps, you can access over 10 sounds remotely with a $45 box.

Did not mean to derail, but it can be done and it is available. QSI.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.reindeerpass.com/tsunami-sound-car-digital-sound-decoder.aspx

This may be what you are talking about.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For small locos the Zimo MX645 does have a programmable input that can be a track magnet triggered reed switch. MX645 has light/motor/3 watt audio, 2 servo controls or SUSI bus and all for under $100. The servo output can operate a Kadee uncoupler.

I placed one in an electric loco with a relay for forward or reverse sensing so a squeal could be heard when going into a curve at either end but not activate when coming out of the curve. THis works great on DC.
When using the MX69x decoders there are 3 input sensors that can be programmed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, you can take an arbitrary wav file and put it into the Zimo also, right?


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am talking about the Tsumani SoundCar decoder for train cars.

http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/soundcar/soundcar.php

Gotta wonder if I can use it on DC?

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, yes a wav file can be done. Axel has done this with the 12 days of Christmas for a Xmas engine and another for the Aristo bumble bee playing flight of the bumble bee.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can also do this with the QSI too, a lot of fun.

Greg


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

The Piko mogul I have came with a DCC decoder and does have sounds on straight DC. I also have a few MRC (yikes! yes, MRC) 1818 and 1817 decoders with sound that work on regular DC. They can be had for under $65 and seem OK for me. I change the tiny speaker they come with to a Visaton, and I think the decoders sound pretty good, plus they have lots of sound programming options. Easy to program with JMRI.


----------

